# Autocruise timbers swelling



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

WE bought a autocruise star spirit motorhome brand new in 2008 not yet 2 years old and have had our fair share of problems both with the vehicle and the habitation . The latest problem is swelling of the timbers round the appertures on the the outside locker doors. We took the motorhome back to our dealer and was told it was not a manufacturers fault and there was nothing they could do and advised us to contact swift who are now the owners of autocruise. Swift confirmed the dealers report so I asked if it was not the manufacturers fault whose fault was it awaiting reply to this question. I am concerned that if this swelling continues it will eventually crack the outer fibre glass skin then where do we go from there. I would like to hear from anyone with autocruise or any other motorhome that has had the same problem.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We have a 2006 (pre Swift) Starspirit and have not noticed any problems in this area.

If you could advise which locker doors specifically are affected on your M/H, I will have a closer look at ours. Can't imagine that all locker apertures are affected on your Starspirit?

Must say that we have been delighted with our Starspirit and have no problems whatsoever to date.

Thanks


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Amydan! Sorry to hear your news. 

If you go to the HOME flag and find Members List, you can see who has the AC Starspirit. There are 72 members with one, but we can't tell the age or whether or not a MH is true AC or later Swift AC.

If you need more direct help, contact Swift by email or PM. The Swift Company is a subscriber on MHF and will eventually see this thread. I'm sure they'd want you to be happy with your Starspirit. :wink:

Perhaps it would have been more appropriate to post your concern on the Swift part of the forum. Maybe a MOD could advise.

Swift also has its own forum www.swift-talk.co.uk

_(Mod advised Norm - done! Thanks, Zeb)_


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi i have a 2008 starblazer and i have not seen this on mine as yet it must be the only thing we have not had go wrong with it.
i wish you good luck with getting it sorted


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

amydan said:


> WE bought a autocruise star spirit motorhome brand new in 2008 not yet 2 years old and have had our fair share of problems both with the vehicle and the habitation . The latest problem is swelling of the timbers round the appertures on the the outside locker doors. We took the motorhome back to our dealer and was told it was not a manufacturers fault and there was nothing they could do and advised us to contact swift who are now the owners of autocruise. Swift confirmed the dealers report so I asked if it was not the manufacturers fault whose fault was it awaiting reply to this question. I am concerned that if this swelling continues it will eventually crack the outer fibre glass skin then where do we go from there. I would like to hear from anyone with autocruise or any other motorhome that has had the same problem.


Hi Amydan,
If you want to email me with your details, dealer name and chassis details I can review this with our customer services team and come back to you,
Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

UncleNorm said:


> Hello Amydan! Sorry to hear your news.
> 
> If you go to the HOME flag and find Members List, you can see who has the AC Starspirit. There are 72 members with one, but we can't tell the age or whether or not a MH is true AC or later Swift AC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Ron.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

Timber swelling probably indicates inceased moisture content and may be a sign of damp penetration that needs further investigation. Timber ought to shrink or crack slightly as it normally loses moisture as it ages. 


SD


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Most probable cause is water ingress through the seal around the locker door.

You need to take off the door frame completely, dry out the timbers, scrape off all the old sealant and re fit with new sealant.

Should really be a warranty job though!



Trevor


----------

